# My new Toy.



## dustytools (Apr 23, 2009)

I know that its not milling equipment but it is woodworking equipment and most of us here place the two right up there together. I get to pick it up tomorrow afternoon.http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=19220


----------



## BobL (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice one, I'm jealous of the variable speed and low end speed (250 rpm)

Lathes are a bit like chainsaws, once you start turning it's very hard to stop and then there are all the wonderful accessories, like chisels, centres, chucks, steadies, toolrests etc to buy and/or make

I have something called a Woodfast. (6 speed). I have given it a really hammering in the one year I have had it. I find it very useful for turning tool handles and I also turn plastic and brass on it, buffing, polish stuff etc.

Anyway, Good luck with yours and looking forward to the output!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 23, 2009)

BobL said:


> Nice one, I'm jealous of the variable speed and low end speed (250 rpm)
> 
> Lathes are a bit like chainsaws, once you start turning it's very hard to stop and then there are all the wonderful accessories, like chisels, centres, chucks, steadies, toolrests etc to buy and/or make
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob. I have been turning on an old monotube style 12" Craftsman that was a hand-me-down from my grandfather. I recently discovered a slight wobble in the head spindle. I have up until now been turning spindles that were long enough that you didnt notice the wobble. I turned a couple of pens a week or two ago and noticed that they were slightly oval shaped when I pressed the hardware onto the blanks and tubes. After installing the pen-mandrel on the lathe (without blanks) and turning the lathe on it was a dead give-away what my problem was. My loving wife finally gave in yesterday and handed me a blank check and told me that my new toy was on her!! I have already cleared and re-arranged the work bench next to my old lathe and with any luck I will have it mounted tomorrow night.


----------



## hazard (Apr 23, 2009)

What are you planning to turn? 

With green wood you can do about anything.
Here is a picture of my garage with bowl blanks ready to finish






I do some pens on my Jet mini. Bowls on my large Grizzly lathe.

Good luck with the lathe
Chris


----------



## dustytools (Apr 23, 2009)

hazard said:


> What are you planning to turn?
> 
> With green wood you can do about anything.
> Here is a picture of my garage with bowl blanks ready to finish
> ...



Thanks Chris. Up until my recent venture in pen-turning I have mainly done spindle turnings for little rocking chairs, rolling pins, candle holders, etc.. Here are some pictures of one of my little rockers.View attachment 96426


View attachment 96427


View attachment 96428


View attachment 96429


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 23, 2009)

*apple wood*

Anyone know how apple wood turns? I cleaned up an old growth apple, and had it sawed in 2x8's and I though of trying to turn some. I have way more than I'd planned. and thought that turning might help me with my problem.


----------



## hazard (Apr 23, 2009)

Dustytools: I did not realize you were the one that pm's me about the pen turning. It is an addictive hobby. I don't want to know how many thousands I have spent on just the woodturning. 

Funny you should ask about apple wood. My parents owned an apple orchard that was in the family. I have rough turned a few pieces but never finished them. Small bowls around 6". I did saw up a bunch of logs. beautiful wood with the white streaks. Machines like cherry


----------



## BobL (Apr 24, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> Anyone know how apple wood turns? I cleaned up an old growth apple, and had it sawed in 2x8's and I though of trying to turn some. I have way more than I'd planned. and thought that turning might help me with my problem.



Apple wood "feels" a lot better than it "looks". Looks wise it is pretty bland but if you can turn it into a handle or something that is picked up if feels great, sort of "velvety". That's why it is used for tool handles, especially hand saws.


----------



## yooper (Apr 24, 2009)

holy wha, what great work to all....what a great collection of bowls! love the rocker too!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 24, 2009)

I now have it in the shop unpacked and sitting on the work bench. I will have to modify the bench to bring it down to a comfortable working height but I wanted to go ahead and post a few pics of it. It looks like a very well made machine. Thanks for looking, Terry. View attachment 96525


View attachment 96526


View attachment 96527


----------



## stipes (Apr 24, 2009)

*Congrats!!!!*



dustytools said:


> I now have it in the shop unpacked and sitting on the work bench. I will have to modify the bench to bring it down to a comfortable working height but I wanted to go ahead and post a few pics of it. It looks like a very well made machine. Thanks for looking, Terry. View attachment 96525
> 
> 
> View attachment 96526
> ...



Nice lathe!!!!! Delta products are top notch in my book...Nice machine Terry!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 26, 2009)

I finally got around to modifying the work bench to accept the lathe last night, I went ahead and made the recess long enough to accomodate the bed extension when I get it. Here are a couple of pictures. Thanks for looking, Terry. View attachment 96745


View attachment 96746


----------



## BobL (Apr 26, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I finally got around to modifying the work bench to accept the lathe last night, I went ahead and made the recess long enough to accomodate the bed extension when I get it. Here are a couple of pictures. Thanks for looking, Terry.



Nice - real nice - love the recess idea. Another idea for the new shed!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 26, 2009)

BobL said:


> Nice - real nice - love the recess idea. Another idea for the new shed!



Thanks Bob! I had a little free time this afternoon and decided to turn a couple of pens for the in-laws (first official order of business on the new lathe that was purchased with the wifes money). This lathe is SWEET, I really love the VS control option. The old lathe probably wont see much more action unless I decide to convert it to a buffing station.


----------



## BobL (Apr 27, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Thanks Bob! I had a little free time this afternoon and decided to turn a couple of pens for the in-laws (first official order of business on the new lathe that was purchased with the wifes money). This lathe is SWEET, I really love the VS control option. The old lathe probably wont see much more action unless I decide to convert it to a buffing station.



Buffing station is a good idea. I use my lathe a lot in that way I have a set of loose leaf and sewn calico wheels on a dedicated bench grinder for polising metal but I use a swansdown mop and a pot scourer wheel (BTW they are quite easy to make) on the lathe.


----------



## dustytools (May 5, 2009)

A few more of my pens. They are showcased on top of a pen press that I made from an old caulking gun, LOL. View attachment 97656


----------



## stipes (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful pens!!! How you likin the Delta lathe??? Finally got me a jointer last Sat...It's a old Delta 37-207..It's old,,but bearings and all in great shape...
Them are some nice pens...Great job!!!


----------



## dustytools (May 6, 2009)

stipes said:


> Beautiful pens!!! How you likin the Delta lathe??? Finally got me a jointer last Sat...It's a old Delta 37-207..It's old,,but bearings and all in great shape...
> Them are some nice pens...Great job!!!



Thank you. Im loving the new Lathe! Compared to my old Lathe its like stepping out of my 1986 F-150 and getting into a 2009 Expedition. My wife told me that Im spending way too much time in the shop these days, LOL. My new chuck came in at Woodcraft yesterday and Im gonna try to pick it up tomorrow sometime. You cant hardly beat the old Delta tools IMO. I have an old Delta/Rockwell 14" bandsaw that still cuts like mad.


----------



## woodshop (May 6, 2009)

dustytools said:


> Thank you. Im loving the new Lathe! Compared to my old Lathe its like stepping out of my 1986 F-150 and getting into a 2009 Expedition. My wife told me that Im spending way too much time in the shop these days, LOL. My new chuck came in at Woodcraft yesterday and Im gonna try to pick it up tomorrow sometime. You cant hardly beat the old Delta tools IMO. I have an old Delta/Rockwell 14" bandsaw that still cuts like mad.



Congrats on the lathe Dusty... I can relate to your F-150/Expedition analogy, sometimes you just gotta pay the price for good tools in the woodshop, and when you do and fire them up you wonder how you made it through all those years with what you had. btw, I too have an old Delta/Rockwell 14" bandsaw that cuts as well now as it did 40+ years ago when it was made.


----------

